# GUNS n' roses



## TitanIron (May 22, 2008)

hey everyone,


My taste in music and my enthusiasm for firearms have seemed to crossed paths and an other wise random question has arisen....In the Guns n' Roses logo, what model guns are they? They are obviously revolvers, but are they an actual model, or just a bit of artistic license?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

All the ones I just Googled-up (and it looks like there are several variations, based on different albums/releases) seem to be artistically created. Some appear to be cowboy-style single-action revolvers, others DAs, and the 2007 World Tour logo guns look like they're based on S&W .500 Magnums (slotted compensators and all). In most cases, it looks like the artist just drew one gun, then copied it and flipped it horizontally to get the second picture; details that should be on one side of a gun and not on the other (cylinder releases/thumbpieces, loading gates, ejector rod housings, etc.) are missing altogether or duplicated on both sides. The single-action guns do remind me of the Freedom Arms revolvers' general profile and grip style.

If you want to post a link to a particular logo, we could chew on the subject for a couple of weeks. :mrgreen:
.


----------

